# Heater hose leak on back/passenger side of block?



## fastrehotrods (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got a question hopefully someone can answer. I've got a 98 Altima that has developed a coolant leak. After a while of driving it, then parking it, it'll have a large puddle in short time. I saw it was running down the back of the oil pan, so I jacked it up to take a really good look at it. When I got it up in the air, I was able to follow it up, and it's tight, but I think I can see it coming out of a heater hose. This is a hose that comes out of the block, and into a steel line that crosses the back of the engine. This looks like only a short length of hose that definitely runs into the block/timing cover area. I can't see the end of the hose since I didn't have the car jacked up high enough to get completely under the car. Also, the power steering pump is in the way of viewing it. Does this hose run straight into the block? Or worse, does it run into the water pump?? I know it's running down that hose, I saw it drip. Whether it's from the hose itself, or more upstream, I don't know for sure. It's got 235k miles on it, I doubt that hose has been replaced. Any ideas? Any good diagrams available? Thanks in advance.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 99 and the heater hoses are a pain to get to,if you can get a haynes manual,in the cooling system/A/c section it gives photos of the hoses locations,but only in the edition 1993-2001 models,which is out of print,but you can find used ones on ebay,good luck,mine have not leaked yet,but im waiting for one to,144000 miles here


----------

